# Exercise & Cardio section ?



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello - I think it would be a nice idea to have a cardio section within the forums ?

I like this forum, hence the reason i have registered but noticed no cardio section, Id rather not have to go to another forum for cardio advice and would love to get it all in one place/

Has this idea been suggested before ?

lxm


----------

